# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Si të testojmë memorjen RAM

## benseven11

Ne mjaft raste shkak i ngrirjes dhe crasheve ne kompjuter
mund te jete ai i memorjes ram.Per te pare nese memorja RAM
 krijon ose jo gabime mund te kontrollohet duke perdorur nje 
program te vogel Memory Test-20kb zip tek kjo faqe
http://hcidesign.com/memtest/
Programi eshte mire te punoje 30 minuta rreth 1000 cikle testimi
sigurohuni te beni exit te gjitha programet e tjera kur ta perdorni
duke lene vetem windowsin dhe lidhjen me internetin
programi ka vlere te perdoret kur ka raste ngrirje krashi,kur blehet kompjuter i ri dhe i duhet testuar memorja,kur shtohet Ram ne kompjuter

----------


## huggos

Ben ka te beje ky program me rregullimin e memorjes se kompjuterit? Sepse qe ne castin qe e provova, kompjuteri ecen shume here me shpejt sesa me pare...

Gjithsesi nuk e di ne ta kam thene me pare.. Je Boss, me tere keto informacione qe na sjell !


miqesisht,
huggos

----------


## benseven11

Faleminderit.Ajo puna e memorjes ka te beje shume me tipin
 e Copave moduleve hardware RAM qe ke te instaluara Nqs ke psh
modul memorjeje SDRAM te tipit EEC(Extended error correction)
atehere ky lloj moduli i kap nje pjese te gabimeve(jo te gjitha) te nivelit me te ulet dhe
i arrin ti korigjoje vete>Kurse Memorjet e tipit "Non EEC" nuk arrijne ti korigjojne automatikisht disa gabime dhe keto gabime nderhyn vete windowsi dhe i korigjon.
Keshtu qe memorjet e te gjitha llojeve DRAM,SDRAM DDR,EDORAM
SIMM SODIM ne qofte se jane te tipit EEC jane shume here me te mira sesa memorjet e tipit NONEEC jo vetem per shkak te aftesise se korrigjimit te disa gabimeve por edhe per faktin se i perballojne me mire ngarkesat ne pune dhe shpejtesi te shume aplikacioneve me ngarkese figurash grafikash video lojra e keshtu gjerash.
Fakt eshte qe gjithmone kur windowsi nderhyn gjate testit(ne memorjet NON EEC) dhe korrigjon keto gabime ne memorje sigurisht qe kompjuteri do te punoje me mire.Nganjehere ndodh
qe gabimet qe jep RAM memorja gjate testit jane te lidhura dhe e kane shkakun te driverat e camcorderave webcamerave,printerave dhe harwerave te shtuara nga perdoruesi qe nuk jane shume kompatibel me windowsin(perjashto windows XP qe eshte absolut arrin qe te pershtatet shume mire me shumicen e driverave).Si pasoje keto drivera te keqij krijojne nje sistem jostabel qe jep per pasoje gabime ne RAM ose krashe.Ky program test ka shume vlere edhe per rastet kur moduli i memorjes ram ka difekt fizik dmth ka te prishur ndonje qark te stampuar ose tranzistor gje qe eshte pak si e rralle edhe per vete faktin se kur Modulet prodhohen ne fabrike
kalojne ne nje test perfundimtar ku futen ne furra me temperatura shume te larte dmth u behet testi per rezistence ndaj temperatures.Ato qe i rezistojne testit te djegjesdmth punojne ne rregull kalojne direkt per shitje.

----------

